# Hello



## David12 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! proud to be the member of this great community !! i am David from USA ,Ak,Anchorage,nice to meet you,hope to know more about you.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome David. Nice to see someone from Alaska. Me and the wife love that beautiful state. She spent 6 months there last year and I visited her there. It is the eventual place that we wish to move to and build a house there.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 23, 2011)

G'day David, glad to have you aboard. So what's your speciality?


----------



## magnu (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome from down undah. Now that you've said your howdy, it's time for show and tell. Take a look at the next Group Build and take part.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome David!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2011)

Greetings from Poland, David.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the Right Coast!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard David!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2011)

G'day David welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## woody (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to yhe forum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum David!


----------

